# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Ron Paul Supporter Featured in Super Bowl Ad for Jeep

## green73

http://iroots.org/2015/02/02/ron-pau...super-bowl-ad/




> by Aaron Jones
> 
> When Ron Paul started his run for the Republican presidential primary back in 2007, I knew almost immediately that I was going to be hitting the road to support this man. It turned out that many people around the world caught the same bug. I say world because, literally, there were people from Japan, Eastern Europe and other places who dropped everything to volunteer and travel for the campaign.
> 
> One memorable moment was meeting Marc Scibilia and his brother at an impromptu concert they gave for a gathering of supporters in New Hampshire. Around that time, Marc had written a song called, Hope Anthem (scroll down to hear it) as a donation to the Ron Paul campaign. I went on to use that song when I started doing video work for the Ron Paul Blimp. Yep, I got to ride on that crazy blimp as the official videographer.
> 
> So I was pretty excited this morning (No, I didnt even watch the Super Bowl!) to see that Marc Scibilias cover of This Land is Your Land (originally by Woody Guthrie) had been featured in the Super Bowl ad for Jeep. And, best of all, his cover had caught the publics imagination. His song was the #1 shazamed song of the game.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## georgiaboy

Cool stuff.

I remember that ad.  It was at first weird, then I kinda liked it.

Using "This Land is Your Land" as background to showing people in Jeeps all over the world in various cultures, environments, etc., struck me a bit odd, since that song references the USA and is typically considered a nationalistic song.

But I relaxed into it and took it as a message of peace from the US to the world, with Jeep being the messenger.

----------


## Suzanimal

Great ad, I loved it.

----------


## trey4sports

> Cool stuff.
> 
> I remember that ad.  It was at first weird, then I kinda liked it.
> 
> Using "This Land is Your Land" as background to showing people in Jeeps all over the world in various cultures, environments, etc., struck me a bit odd, since that song references the USA and is typically considered a nationalistic song.
> 
> But I relaxed into it and took it as a message of peace from the US to the world, with Jeep being the messenger.


I thought the same thing. Glad this guy is getting his name out there though.

----------


## brandon

Also glad he's doing well. If I can be a hater for a minute though, I went to one of this dudes shows back in 2007 and thought it was kinda weird. A bunch of local RP people came out to show support and he didn't really interact with anyone. Just played his set then left... didn't grab a beer or whatever.   I guess touring life can be busy though... I don't hold it against him.

----------


## Bryan

> I ...  took it as a message of peace from the US to the world, with Jeep being the messenger.


Perfectly stated. My knee jerk response once they started showing clips from around the world was "What are you doing? This is an American song..." but then I quickly came to similar terms of sharing a message of true American wonderfulness around the world. Again, your statement is perfect.

I met Marc several times and he is a great guy and am super excited for him, he got to sing for a minute and a half to 100 million people and blow them away leading to articles in USA Today, Rolling Stones and more:

Meet Marc Scibilia, voice of the Jeep Super Bowl ad
http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/m...ilia/22695603/

Marc: "I tried to bring out the beauty and the tragedy by changing some of the notes and chords. I really kept it dark."


Hear Nashville Super Bowl Singer Marc Scibilia's Debut Single
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/ne...ingle-20150202

The singer, originally from Buffalo, New York, recently recorded his debut album with Butch Walker, who has produced Keith Urban, Taylor Swift and Fall Out Boy... "He is a really good singer-songwriter," Walker tells Rolling Stone Country of Scibilia. "That record is scary good. Im really excited for people to hear it."


Marc Scibilia featured in Jeep Super Bowl commercial with 'This Land Is Your Land'
http://www.wnypapers.com/news/articl...d-is-your-land

Grand Island native sings hit song in commercial
http://wivb.com/2015/02/03/grand-isl...in-commercial/



Brandon, yes, you're being a hater. lol. He is a true musical genius and focuses all in on that, so you might have picked up on some side effects of that. 

I certainly appreciate his music.  I used his "Hope Anthem" song for a Houston tea party video I did back in 2009:

----------


## asurfaholic

Really cool news!

----------

